
Safe-Internet-Day: DuckDuckGo broke 15M private searches / day - realPubkey
https://duckduckgo.com/traffic.html?x=1
======
realPubkey
It's also interesting that about 1/5 of that searchers are bots.

~~~
tagawa
Just want to clarify - the 15 million is direct searches meaning searches by
humans (as far as we're aware). The bots and API hits are separate. On that
day there were 6,039,060 API searches and 1,660,639 by bots, so a grand total
of 22,806,056. We tend to use direct searches as the headline figure however.

Disclaimer: DuckDuckGo staff

